# How would you code: Fireworks/Repair of ruptured globe RT eye



## jardrey (Jul 15, 2008)

Procedure:  OR, 1 g of Ancef, general anesthesia, draped, no local.  Iris contents protruding thru wound removed.  Dissect from inferotemporal conj about 120 degrees from 9:00 down to 6:30.  Tenon capsule also dissected off of sclera.  Seven 8-0 Vicryl sutures on laceration thru the sclera up into the limbus.  Limbus suture strengthened by second 8-0 Vicryl suture.  Then repair began on cornea laceration.  Contents of uveal tract protruding were excised.  Approx ten 10-0 Ethilon sutures were placed in cornea to repair stellate laceration; 4 branches of stellate laceration; more sutures were placed to appoximate the corneal wound.  Wound appeared water tight with a minimal amount of fluid leaving the anterior chamber.  Five 8-0 Vicryl sutures were placed inferotemporal conj to approximate the tissues dissected.  Conj was attached to sclera at approx 7:30 to 8:00 position with one 8-0 Vicryl stitch.  Finished case, placed 2 drops of Vigamox on eye with copious irrigation of cornea.  Added Maxitrol to inferior fornix and cornea.  How would you code?  No mention of foreign bodies.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 16, 2008)

*Educated Guess*

Not my area of expertise ... but how about CPT 65285

F Tessa Bartels, CPC


----------



## jhayes (Jul 20, 2008)

Nor mine but would also suggest ICD-9 of 918.1 and E923.9.


----------

